# Can I throw down milo now? Michigan



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

Hey guys,

I was hoping to throw down some milo tomorrow, before the Wednesday rain, but wasn't too sure if its too late. I know the bag says Memorial, Forth, Labor, T-Giving, but I figured I'd ask the experts. :nod:

Calling for rain most of Wednesday, and then the following 7 days are mid to low 70's, partly sunny, and dry.

I'm not big on watering either as my hometown water costs are outrageous. If I have too a bit, I will, but very lightly.

As far as amount, I am buying 4 bags at 2500 sq. ft. each - 6-4-0 I believe.

Let me know your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Before rain is the best time for any fertilizer. I wouldn't waste the opportunity if it has been a month since your last fertilization.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

greencare said:


> Before rain is the best time for any fertilizer. I wouldn't waste the opportunity if it has been a month since your last fertilization.


Milo doesn't need to be watered in as it's not a water soluble Nitrogen source.

If anything, I would wait until right after the rain to throw Milo down. If it's a heavy downpour you might have some washout of the small particles.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

saidtheblueknight said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > Before rain is the best time for any fertilizer. I wouldn't waste the opportunity if it has been a month since your last fertilization.
> ...


You would need moisture for even organic matter to break down.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

@saidtheblueknight As I don't know how this stuff works, and I believe a little water is good, how does the milo break down then? Also, when is Milo safe to go on grass if not water soluble? If I fert and no water, can my kids and pets go right back to grass? Pet eats grass(possibly pellet).

I don't think its going to be a major storm, and I like to do so before a rain since I have young kids and pets that frequent the lawn and roll around and play. I know Milo is organic, but I like to be safe.

And, I haven't dropped fert since April 28th.

Thanks


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

greencare said:


> saidtheblueknight said:
> 
> 
> > greencare said:
> ...


So say I wait until this weekend to drop milo... would a light sprinkle with the hose sprayer be enough to get the milo started?

Thanks


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

derowe82 said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > saidtheblueknight said:
> ...


I don't use Milo, but you shouldn't waste a rain opportunity, as long as it's not heavy.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

greencare said:


> derowe82 said:
> 
> 
> > greencare said:
> ...


Right on. thanks


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Watering Milo in will help reduce the "smell of success." I typically give it a little spritz of water to help.with the smell. I dropped it one time expecting rain, then we didn't for a week. My wife complained every day until I went and watered it in. Little rain won't hurt anything, put it down.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Drop now if you want. ~40% of the Nitrogen in Milo is fast release. Watering in any fertilizer withing 1-2 days is a good idea. i would recommend at least 0.1 inches of water. If you know rain is coming, then that is a good time to apply fertilizer.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

Awesome, thanks guys. Gonna pick up my milo today.

Appreciate the info.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Milo is 40% fast release definitely water in. I try to back off on Milo dog days of summer because of this reason.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Can you throw down milo?

Yes!


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

Thanks!!! First time using.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Milo can be real hard to find as the season goes on depending on where you are in Michigan. Menards offers a decent substitute, but the N and iron are lower and the prills are larger. When I lived in MI I used to stock up on Milo for the season when it first hit shelves in April. Not sure if it is any different this year.


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Just piggy backing off your post- sorry...but I have 2 acres, Milo is saying 32lbs per 5K sq ft...I would like 8 bags per acre?


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

The N content in milo is low, so yeah, it takes a bunch per 1000 sq ft to get what the lawn needs. I thought it was 2,500 sq ft per bag, or is it different for MD?

Calculation, in case you need it.

32lbs×.06%N=1.92lbs N per bag. 1.92×8 bags is 15.36lbs N. 15.36/43.6=.35lbsN/M. So a little more than 1/3 point of N per thousand square foot. Depending on your goals, you could easily double that amount.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

@MarshalOfFire I've noticed its hit and miss. I found some in a local Ace Hardware(benefits of small town living) 7 bags per customer... I bought 4 for the 10k sq. ft I have. Also, you mentioned you could double that amount depending on goals. I am good with just the one, but it seems by your comments that theres not a lot to worry about using this stuff? As far as the spreader setting... maybe you can answer. I have an old Scott's broadcast spreader. The Milo bag lists: (would I fall in the Basic/Standard category @ 11.5 setting? Thanks



@mpoland33 Milo is 1 bag(32lbs) = 2500 sq. ft. 1 acre is 43,560 sq ft... that said, 43,560/2500=17.4. If you are applying it to 2 acres, at recommended rate, you would need 35 bags. You might be better off with a liquid iron, and a different fert. As MarshalOfFire mentioned above... maybe MD is different, but I believe cool season grass is the same.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry, the doubling the amount was directed at mpoland33 above my last post. There is not much risk of burning with Milo in my experience. You will smother the grass before you burn it. I try to stick to around .75lbsN/M for each application of it, but have gone as high as 1lbsN/M. For my yard, it is the difference of 5 bags or 6.

As far as spreader settings, I can't be much help there. I use a chapin spreader I got on clearance and none of the bags list it. I just have to compare prill size and product weight to a known quantity and hope for the best. My recommendation is to start low and just make multiple passes in different directions.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sorry if I missed it above, but how much N do you want to apply to your lawn?

I wouldn't always trust spreader settings on the back of the bag. There are too many variables that determine coverage - walking speed being a big one.

The easiest way to use a spreader, IMO, is open the hopper little by little until product starts coming out. Go over your lawn in as many perpendicular passes as it takes to empty the spreader. Might take a few minutes longer, but this will ensure even coverage.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

@MarshalOfFire - I figured the doubling was for mpoland, but was just curious.



Harts said:


> Sorry if I missed it above, but how much N do you want to apply to your lawn?
> 
> I wouldn't always trust spreader settings on the back of the bag. There are too many variables that determine coverage - walking speed being a big one.
> 
> The easiest way to use a spreader, IMO, is open the hopper little by little until product starts coming out. Go over your lawn in as many perpendicular passes as it takes to empty the spreader. Might take a few minutes longer, but this will ensure even coverage.


As far as amount of N, I am just going by the bag each time. In my case, 32 x .06% =1.92lbs per bag. I am spreading over 10k sq feet, or only apply .2lbs this time around(If my match is correct). I am good with that. I just like have some food for the lawn.

I applied .8 lbs end of april as well with Scotts Crab Grass Halt with Lawn food.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

Welp, I threw down some Milo, since light rain for a couplew hours overnight was in the forecast, only to wake up to no rain, and a severe t-storm warning for this afternoon. I was able to water in my back yard this morning before work, but not front. What's the possibility of my milo getting washed away? My yard in decently flat and hold water decently.

Is streaking a possibility if some gets washed out?


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

derowe82 said:


> Welp, I threw down some Milo, since light rain for a couplew hours overnight was in the forecast, only to wake up to no rain, and a severe t-storm warning for this afternoon. I was able to water in my back yard this morning before work, but not front. What's the possibility of my milo getting washed away? My yard in decently flat and hold water decently.
> 
> Is streaking a possibility if some gets washed out?


You will be fine.

Try to water it in when you get home but if not, don't worry about it. Milo prills are small enough to get down to the ground and the grass holds them really well. I have a hill in my back yard that held milo through a fairly good storm with minimal washout.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

MarshalOfFire said:


> derowe82 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, I threw down some Milo, since light rain for a couplew hours overnight was in the forecast, only to wake up to no rain, and a severe t-storm warning for this afternoon. I was able to water in my back yard this morning before work, but not front. What's the possibility of my milo getting washed away? My yard in decently flat and hold water decently.
> ...


Cool thanks. I was thinking the same but hate to have a bunch of wash out.

How long does Milo take to break down completely? Couple weeks until I see changes in growth and color? My lawn is a pretty nice green already but could be darker.

Thanks.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

The initial color pop is usually a day or two. I have seen prills in the grass up to two weeks later. They may be present longer, i just stop looking for them. It is also temperature dependent, cooler weather means it breaks down slower.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

MarshalOfFire said:


> The initial color pop is usually a day or two. I have seen prills in the grass up to two weeks later. They may be present longer, i just stop looking for them. It is also temperature dependent, cooler weather means it breaks down slower.


okay cool. thanks


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Are you able to use a sprayer for MILO instead of the granuals? I only have a spreader/aerator combo. so it would just be a drop behind....I have a hand spreader but would take forever doing 2 acres that way I think


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

You could take a small cup of warm water af try to dissolve some granules. My bet is they would not dissolve readily


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Im in the camp of let thy lawn go dormant and I would not have thrown down milo. My lawn is already dormant. You basically put down a slow release fert leading into the hottest month of the year. Statistically, its the worst choice you could have made lol...

That being said, Youll be fine but might need to quench her thirst Though.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

He is only applying one bag for 10k sq ft., so around .192lbs of N/M. I think he will be ok.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

Thick n Dense said:


> Im in the camp of let thy lawn go dormant and I would not have thrown down milo. My lawn is already dormant. You basically put down a slow release fert leading into the hottest month of the year. Statistically, its the worst choice you could have made lol...
> 
> That being said, Youll be fine but might need to quench her thirst Though.


I understand what you mean. Normally I would let it go dormant but it was so dry and brittle that when I walk on it, it would squish down and stay there. I'll give it a little drink every so often to make sure I don't die and thin out, but why would the back of morganite tell you to use it on July 4th then? Now I know they put it on there for anybody across the nation and I guess you would use your best judgment to whatever region you are in, but that seems weird.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

derowe82 said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Im in the camp of let thy lawn go dormant and I would not have thrown down milo. My lawn is already dormant. You basically put down a slow release fert leading into the hottest month of the year. Statistically, its the worst choice you could have made lol...
> ...


I always thought the fold over was from heat stress and lack of water. not lack of nutrients... could be wrong, i guess im assuming


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Is summer nitrogen recommended for your area? Where I am located is not recommended as it will feed fungus as much or more than the grass. Recommend checking with your state ag school to see what their studies have shown is best for your grass in your area.


----------



## derowe82 (May 7, 2020)

As far as the fold over, yes, I believe that was heat stress/drought reasons, but I wanted to feed my lawn again because I have only fed .8lbs of N so far this season. This lawn care stuff is new to me still, and still learning.

I will give it a drink every so often if needed.


----------

